# Our training session today 2_26. 8 weeks until dallas. Oy!



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Theres 2 months until the Maltese Nationals and we're doing our best to get ready.

Here's my YouTube channel and a bunch of my videos' not only from my session with Moxie today but from our various matches. 

YouTube - itennisleslie's Channel

This March in Dallas will be our first trail, Ever. And even though we're trying to train up through Utility. We're just trying to keep it fun and get through Novice right now. 

Big breakthrough today, as those of you who train in comp. obedience will attest. Moxie took the dumbbell off of the floor, when given the command. Walked with it AND by himself decided to jump over the 8' bar. Hey I figured he "Jumped" the training gun a little, but as long as he was having fun..what the ****! 

On my channel if you go to recent uploads, you'll see all of our exercises from today. I rented a ring for an hour and drove there ON THE HIGHWAY as well. 
(facing a 35 year old fear every time I do it...and Moxie's training is my incentive)

Thanks for watching....

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oooooooooooooooo!! very exciting!! I can't wait to see him do it live in DALLAS! I'm so excited for Moxie and You! WAY TO GO!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer...I can't wait to see it LIVE myself. A little, well, a lot nervous..LOL
But we'll be there..looking forward to seeing Atticus again, too!

xoxo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll have the flask ready! :w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh cannot WAIT to see Moxie in action!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Me neither Stacy! I hope we make it..LOL

Thanks..send Marina big hugs from Mox and I.
xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033: Moxie is so smart. Look at him working with his mom. I think you're going to do great in Dallas. Wish I was going again this year. :huh: I had to laugh -- you wrote that Moxie jumped an 8 FOOT jump...with a barbell in his mouth. I know Moxie's good but that would take Superdog. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Good luck and keep up the training, and the driving, Leslie.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Susan. I wish you were going too....we will miss you. but we'll have t get Mox and Tyler together soon.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

He looks great! I really love those recalls! I used a forced fetch on Rugby, and he had a similar *breakthrough* at the 6inch mark. It is a wonderful feeling! Be glad you got in on video!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I know..I can't believe it..and we struggled so with the DB! For months, ..we worked it out..and as soon as he started moving with it a few weeks ago he started loving the "game". That and we do it before both meals..and happy to say he's always gotten his..LOL. Tonight I had a finger on it and he took it...

My trainer flipped when i called her..we split the distance between his head and the floor in thrids and he got to the floor in 3 days!..I was so happy... Thanks to my husband he got it on video...Now we can at least hope to one day get to Utility...the jump was pretty funny today..I was shocked. Next step is pointing to it and a "Take" but I'm very hopeful. 

I always love watching you & Rugby. And your footwork and posture is really, really terrific. Now we need to work on the heeling without food and me getting straight! next major hurdle...LOL

Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WTG Moxie!
Great work!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Sandi!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That's great! :aktion033:

What do you use for treats? I'm always curious about what the wee ones in training get as treats.


----------



## Maltese4me2 (Feb 25, 2011)

*New*

Hello. I am new here and am so delighted to see that indeed Maltese do show in Obedience. I'm training my guy too. We have our Rally title.And am anxious to start our Regular Obedience. My guy is easily distracted by whats going on around him. I'm trying to train when others are around him. I think he's better.  There's no bigger thrill than when your dog "gets it"! :chili:
Keep up the good work and good luck in the up coming trial! Remember to breathe and relax. lol


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

And I was so excited b/c Ollie walked great on his leash today! Would love to go to a maltese dog show if one comes to NC. Good luck !!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and Moxie!! I think you're both doing an amazing job.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HOLY CANNOLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A major round of applause for Leslie and Mox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unreal Leslie! I got teary eyed when I saw Mox jump and heard your excitement. What a proud moment for you both! YOU rock! Such dedication. And the driving....well you know I'm beyond proud of you. Love ya both!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Moxie is so smart!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, awesome job---to both of you!!!! Moxie is sooooooo gorgeous!!!!!:wub:.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Leslie, Wow!!! I really enjoyed seeing that video. You're so excited and Moxie looks so happy and proud to be gaining your approval.... loved it!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Mox is amazing! Can't wait to see the both of you in Texas!! Getting excited!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I love it!!! He is gorgeous, so smart, and I loved watching Moxie and you together!:wub:


----------

